# "Warehouse leaders"



## targetdude1

Noone talking about this? They announced it at startup last week. Something like 32 in the building, so 8 per dept, so 2 per key.

It was said they will make more $ than regular TM but not how much more. Was also stated that Target is following industry trends with this or something (which to me usually just means whatever Amazon does we gotta copy)

Oh I believe it's interview position as expected.

Basically there's already some office dwellers that are supposed to be WW but mostly just help the OM do odd job all day. They already exist on every key seems like. It seems like they are now just giving it an official title. Another coworker also told me these will be our bosses officially, though I'm not sure about that. If so you are going to get into thorny issues like are they allowed to write people up etc real quick! Also part of me wonders if it's a way for them to cheap out on actually hiring more OM's! As the ever since the mid shift OM position was instituted (down from 2 dedicated OM's per key in the old days) a few years ago they never seem to have enough OM's. The only other detail I recall was something about they are to spend 50% of time interfacing with the OM and 50% with TM's, or something, but I may have misunderstood that part, as I thought they meant 50% working and 50% non productive.

Any deets? For one about the pay?


----------



## InboundDCguy

It’s a progression pay scale like regular warehouse workers but like $2/hr more. You don’t go to the top if you’re maxed out as a WW, you go to the closest progression step and go from there.
You give people “feedback” on how to be better, update gemba boards, move people around between functions and make things run smoothly.

You’re not going to give corrective actions, fire people, handle vacation, etc.
It’s intended to be a stepping stone to becoming an OM. I could see them dropping to 1 OM per dept/key, 4 people running things seems a bit excessive.
They’re still required to work mandatory OT just like a regular WW.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

InboundDCguy said:


> It’s a progression pay scale like regular warehouse workers but like $2/hr more. You don’t go to the top if you’re maxed out as a WW, you go to the closest progression step and go from there.
> You give people “feedback” on how to be better, update gemba boards, move people around between functions and make things run smoothly.
> 
> You’re not going to give corrective actions, fire people, handle vacation, etc.
> It’s intended to be a stepping stone to becoming an OM. I could see them dropping to 1 OM per dept/key, 4 people running things seems a bit excessive.
> They’re still required to work mandatory OT just like a regular WW.


Like the op said the butt kissers will get the positions. They did say it wasn’t based on seniority what key you got.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Does this mean the Receiving / RLE won't be responsible for the entire warehouse anymore?


----------



## dcguy86

InboundDCguy said:


> It’s a progression pay scale like regular warehouse workers but like $2/hr more. You don’t go to the top if you’re maxed out as a WW, you go to the closest progression step and go from there.
> You give people “feedback” on how to be better, update gemba boards, move people around between functions and make things run smoothly.
> 
> You’re not going to give corrective actions, fire people, handle vacation, etc.
> It’s intended to be a stepping stone to becoming an OM. I could see them dropping to 1 OM per dept/key, 4 people running things seems a bit excessive.
> They’re still required to work mandatory OT just like a regular WW.


If you're also cross-trained into another department you can still be flexed out


----------



## InboundDCguy

dcguy86 said:


> If you're also cross-trained into another department you can still be flexed out


How in the hell is that supposed to work when 1/2 of your time isn’t supposed to be spent in a prod function?


----------



## Dcnewb4now

InboundDCguy said:


> How in the hell is that supposed to work when 1/2 of your time isn’t supposed to be spent in a prod function?


Isn’t 0551 picking mbp in the new system, ole?  How would they maneuver tm’s around to reach ssp count goals?


----------



## FrankM0421

What's going around my DC is that if you take this role you can't "step down" and go back to what you were doing if you don't like it because you stepped into a managerial type role so your next step would be OM or leave which just doesn't sound right to me...    Just adding label control was a confusing nightmare due to lack of info and they still don't know where it's going to be at officially and they're just now getting around to adding a laptop and training people on what the jobs function is other than just literally writing down who you gave what labels to and then just standing around doing absolutely nothing until someone needed labels.  Can't wait to see how many people end up hating being LWW because the OM's don't give them any freedom to lead how they want and the lead is just basically used as an assistant do do the errands you really don't need an OM for and the lead gets to take the heat instead of the OM.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Dcnewb4now said:


> Isn’t 0551 picking mbp in the new system, ole?  How would they maneuver tm’s around to reach ssp count goals?



I’m guessing that between the 2 leads they’ll alternate days between leads and that person will be focused on rebin since there’s a lot of movement within it. The other will just pick and observe the other pickers, answer questions for people in passing, etc.?



FrankM0421 said:


> What's going around my DC is that if you take this role you can't "step down" and go back to what you were doing if you don't like it because you stepped into a managerial type role so your next step would be OM or leave which just doesn't sound right to me...


I had thought about that too, it doesn’t really make sense but I could see it being true. If it is true, 10% of who they get will actually be competent, since the people who have been there forever and know how things should run aren’t going to paint themselves into a corner, IMO.


----------



## Hal

FrankM0421 said:


> What's going around my DC is that if you take this role you can't "step down".



Unless your building is horribly off process, 100% untrue. Our SD talked about it in the roll out to the exec team and the tm informational meeting. You can return to your roll if you don't like it but you are still need to stick to the 6 month job change rule.


----------



## dcguy86

InboundDCguy said:


> How in the hell is that supposed to work when 1/2 of your time isn’t supposed to be spent in a prod function?


We were told in our info session there would be backups. Considering the way my DC operates, if I got LWW I'd still be sent to either MBP or Depal every couple nights even though there are multiple people cross-trained. (That's a tanget for another post) But it was explained if the LWW was flexed out the backup would be keyed in and get the pay for being LWW. Even more messed up, if you get the role and you're a trainer, you have to give that role up.


----------



## InboundDCguy

dcguy86 said:


> We were told in our info session there would be backups. Considering the way my DC operates, if I got LWW I'd still be sent to either MBP or Depal every couple nights even though there are multiple people cross-trained. (That's a tanget for another post) But it was explained if the LWW was flexed out the backup would be keyed in and get the pay for being LWW. Even more messed up, if you get the role and you're a trainer, you have to give that role up.


That’s asinine, why move 2 people when they could accomplish the same goal by moving 1? And a lead as a trainer would (theoretically) train better since it would have a larger effect on their team’s success.


----------



## BoxedIn

They announced these and an Inbound Problem Solver role in my building today, I think the problem solver role had been around at other buildings before now. Anyone know what the problem solver role mostly does?


----------



## InboundDCguy

BoxedIn said:


> They announced these and an Inbound Problem Solver role in my building today, I think the problem solver role had been around at other buildings before now. Anyone know what the problem solver role mostly does?



Handles all of the exceptions for inbound. POs not on appt, invalid POs, misships, invalid barcodes, predistro that doesn’t scan, etc. (everything that problem area handles now)
It sounds like they’re taking some work off of the inbound clericals and putting it to problem solvers as far as communicating with HQ about that stuff too.


----------



## dcguy86

InboundDCguy said:


> That’s asinine, why move 2 people when they could accomplish the same goal by moving 1? And a lead as a trainer would (theoretically) train better since it would have a larger effect on their team’s success.


I agree, but I also think that with two, specifically in inbound, one would be down in Art and the other on the dock,


----------



## InboundDCguy

dcguy86 said:


> I agree, but I also think that with two, specifically in inbound, one would be down in Art and the other on the dock,


I wasn’t saying they don’t need 2 leads, just that flexing a lead out just to flex someone into that lead spot is dumb when they could just flex a normal tm out and be done with it.
I assume inbound will be 1 art & 1 dock and outbound will be 1 wing & 1 depal. Mbp and warehousing I’m not too sure, maybe 1 in each for pickers, 1 doing puts/capacity stuff in WH, and 1 handling packing/rebin in mbp?
It’ll be interesting to see what they’re going to have people do when they’re not doing “lead stuff”. Are they just assisting where it’s needed, or are they responsible for hitting 5-6hrs prod for themselves in a specific function, etc.


----------



## BoxedIn

InboundDCguy said:


> Handles all of the exceptions for inbound. POs not on appt, invalid POs, misships, invalid barcodes, predistro that doesn’t scan, etc. (everything that problem area handles now)
> It sounds like they’re taking some work off of the inbound clericals and putting it to problem solvers as far as communicating with HQ about that stuff too.


Ok, I figured it was something along those lines. Wonder what other kind of busy work they will do, when I was problem area TM we never had enough to keep us busy all shift, though I'm at a smaller building. Just wish they would make warehouse IM a merit lol. They did for QIM which seemed like it had a lower job knowledge requirement then normal IM.


----------



## InboundDCguy

BoxedIn said:


> Ok, I figured it was something along those lines. Wonder what other kind of busy work they will do, when I was problem area TM we never had enough to keep us busy all shift, though I'm at a smaller building. Just wish they would make warehouse IM a merit lol. They did for QIM which seemed like it had a lower job knowledge requirement then normal IM.


It doesn’t seem like enough work to keep 2 people busy, especially during slower months. There will probably be a lot of tracking things (which carriers send bad info to Ryder, which consolidators send freight for other DCs, vendors that mislabel freight, etc). I’d imagine something needs to be done about people in ART adding POs to the wrong trailers too since that’s probably a nightmare at HQ.


----------



## Noiinteam

As a store team member what and when are these slower months lol


----------



## Johnyj7657

InboundDCguy said:


> It doesn’t seem like enough work to keep 2 people busy, especially during slower months. There will probably be a lot of tracking things (which carriers send bad info to Ryder, which consolidators send freight for other DCs, vendors that mislabel freight, etc). I’d imagine something needs to be done about people in ART adding POs to the wrong trailers too since that’s probably a nightmare at HQ.



Problem area at my dc is always overflowing even now in slow times.
Why well it's simple silly.  We have horrible trainers and clueless inbounders who screw everything up.

I have a feeling the new team leads are going to end up being the sacrificial lambs to the target gods.  When it's all gone to hell and upper management has to pass the blame who you thinks going bye bye?
Shit rolls down hill.
And we all know who's getting the jobs.  The resident ass lickers.  Just like who becomes trainer.
People who have no clue but survive because they can kiss ass


----------



## InboundDCguy

Johnyj7657 said:


> Problem area at my dc is always overflowing even now in slow times.
> Why well it's simple silly.  We have horrible trainers and clueless inbounders who screw everything up.
> 
> I have a feeling the new team leads are going to end up being the sacrificial lambs to the target gods.  When it's all gone to hell and upper management has to pass the blame who you thinks going bye bye?
> Shit rolls down hill.
> And we all know who's getting the jobs.  The resident ass lickers.  Just like who becomes trainer.
> People who have no clue but survive because they can kiss ass


Our PA is always like that too, but it’s because the A-keys just gather stuff that has issues and put it there with no paperwork or note or anything to know where it came from. So the B-keys spend the entire week figuring it all out just in time for it to go to shit again on the weekend. I understand that they were never trained properly and all of that, but the resources are there if they actually cared.
Part of me wants to sign up for lead, I know I’d be great at it, but it sounds like more than $2-3/hr worth of stress.


----------



## ItChecksOut

BoxedIn said:


> They announced these and an Inbound Problem Solver role in my building today, I think the problem solver role had been around at other buildings before now. Anyone know what the problem solver role mostly does?


Leads also existed at a few locations as well that tested them prior to pyramid wide rollout

Problem solver Deals with vendor errors. Ex vendor sends item x that wasn't requested by the dc. We are suppose to be moving towards more of holding the vendors accountable to what we order vs them just shipping us anything they want and us paying them for it. From my limited knowledge they basically will be dealing with all vendor related issues and likely anything else the ib om's throw their way.


----------



## FrankM0421

Did they also change something within ICQA?  I can now go to ICQA with issues and they will write the the Z number down the date it was put as well as the name associated with the z number and weather or not it was a system directed put or a manual put.


----------



## ItChecksOut

Maybe at your local building? The role hasn't really changed much at my location past adding a few extra responsibilities.


----------



## DCBeast

Interviewing for Lead Warehouse Worker wondering if anyone has an idea of what type of interview it will be and questions they ask since it's not a Merit role?


----------



## Johnyj7657

DCBeast said:


> Interviewing for Lead Warehouse Worker wondering if anyone has an idea of what type of interview it will be and questions they ask since it's not a Merit role?



Will be the usual star method.

Tell me about a time you improved an existing process.
A time you improved safety
Etc....

Interviews are a formality.  They know if they want you or not before you ever sit down.
So think about your reputation.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Johnyj7657 said:


> Interviews are a formality.  They know if they want you or not before you ever sit down.
> So think about your reputation.


I agree, however, a person can very much lose the job in an interview even if they’re a favorite to get it.


----------



## Hal

DCBeast said:


> Interviewing for Lead Warehouse Worker wondering if anyone has an idea of what type of interview it will be and questions they ask since it's not a Merit role?



I did some of the interviews for these and I can tell you that some people who were highly regarded were awful in the interview. Their answers gave away way too much about the kind of worker they are.

Interview is simple. Some OM's and SOM's ask for an elevator pitch. It's simple, who are you, what you do at target, briefly talk about your personal life outside of target (families, hobbies, etc), and why you want to be an LWW. The interviews I did myself and the SOMs asked for elevator pitches. But I know the some of the others didn't. Doesn't hurt to plan it anyway.

For the actual interview I write notes on three categories. Situation, Behavior, Outcome.

What was the situation? A couple of brief sentences explaining the situation._ *It was fall season I was GPM POC and we were short staffed on the GPM team due to call-ons. Inbound had just received several high carton reserve trailers and depal was running light on freight which was jeopardizing their plan and overall throughput.*_

What were your behaviors? Specifically what did YOU do to address the situation. Avoid using we. Be confident but don't brag. It is okay to fluff and embellish a little bit here. No one is going to double check but DO NOT straight up lie. You'll get caught pretty quickly. _*I recognized very quickly that we were running into a situation that meant the docks would soon be full and that we would soon by shutting down both departments. I remembered that two of the rack putters were GPM trained and that we did not have a lot of puts on the ground for them to work through because the team couldn't pull them off the dock fast enough so I spoke to my OM and let him know the situation and my thought that the rack putters could be temporarily switched to GPM. They agreed and I had them focus on clearing backhaul out for depal while the remaining GPMers focused on pulling freight off the docks and staging it up in the aisles, so that when the putters were done they could quickly return to work and limit their downtime.*_

Finally what was the outcome? Did your idea, plan, thought whatever work? And did you learn from it? Everyone seems to think that they're story should be some great victory, but I've had to do interviews where the question is "tell me about a time you failed". Some times stories were you dropped the ball are just as powerful so long as you have a strong outcome.
_*By being flexible with our resources the team was able to clear out both inbound and keep depal moving. From this I learned how important it is to speak out when I see issues, but also how important it is to make sure that I'm taking partnerships with the right people and why I personally always need to be adaptable to changing circumstances on the floor.*_

Now I pulled that story out of my thin air, but I'm sure 90% of people going for the interview have some story that's similar. And with a little tweaking in the first line that story can be made to answer just about any interview question. If I change the first line from _*It was fall season I was GPM POC and we were short staffed on the GPM team due to call-ons. Inbound had just received several high carton reserve trailers and depal was running light on freight which was jeopardizing their plan and overall throughput.*_

To

_*It was fall season I was GPM POC we were short staffed and the gpm team was struggling because of how much harder we needed to work. Inbound had just received several high carton reserve trailers and depal was running light on freight which was jeopardizing their plan and overall throughput. This was creating an unsafe situation.*_

Suddenly my story is about safety. Or

_It was fall season I was GPM POC and we were short staffed on the GPM team due to call-ons. Inbound had just received several high carton reserve trailers and depal was running light on freight which was jeopardizing their plan and overall throughput and I recognized that my leader had accidentally understaffed us because he missed a couple no call no shows at the board._

Now it's about giving feedback.

TL;DR version. Come up with 4-5 stories about cool stuff you did and make them flexible so that you can answer any question with one of your stories.


----------



## FrankM0421

Seems like the plan for the lead at my DC is to just run a team of consolidators for the upcoming very vague future changes that are planned.


----------



## InboundDCguy

FrankM0421 said:


> Seems like the plan for the lead at my DC is to just run a team of consolidators for the upcoming very vague future changes that are planned.


Does your building have auto-rebin yet? That takes up a lot of space.


----------



## FrankM0421

InboundDCguy said:


> Does your building have auto-rebin yet? That takes up a lot of space.


Nope.  They recently canceled an a2 shift to do power upgrades and we have quite a few pallet loads of new computer equipment just sitting waiting for Duane Mattin the techs name plastered all over them is to install. They only recently replaced the old auto depal machine that sat unused for years due to a death. The new depal system they installed doesn't even get used because now were having constant problems with the conveyors. I heard about auto rebin from our SharePoint months ago but it wasn't until last week that I sat with the OM's and SOM and was given a very brief very vague rundown of what's in store for us.  They let the majority of the seasonal go and they started rehiring in Feb and were scheduled to stop in April.  We don't have enough equipment or enough space to park the equipment so they're getting parked along the main travel aisles so during a shift change we have 2 shifts congregating in the travel aisles because the next shift is trying to get on their favorite machine .  All these changes recently has gotten everyone flustered and the worst is probably yet to come. Not only have the slowed down the process of getting labels and turning them in they are now once again increasing expectations. Our shifts average CPH is probably around 100 yet expectation is 185.     58% of our new hires don't stay past 90 days and the ones that do think it's ok to constantly do nothing and either quit because they are going to get fired or slack off even more.  Same kid would go to the new hire orientation room and sleep after second break everyday.  They let him do it for a couple months.  It was the no call no shows that got him fired. The good people see this and then slowly go bad. Rant mode..


----------



## Dcnewb4now

InboundDCguy said:


> I agree, however, a person can very much lose the job in an interview even if they’re a favorite to get it.


Agreed. If you do decent and are liked in the building, it shouldn’t be too hard to get the position. The interviewers know it is a tuff situation to be in.
My dc had 50 some interviews for 30 some positions. Seems like they weeded out those they knew they didn’t want before the interview.


----------



## DCBeast

I wonder who has the final say when deciding who gets it and who goes where? We had so many applicants they didn't even grant everyone an interview


----------



## FrankM0421

The ones chosen to be lead at my DC were moved to icqa a month ago.


----------



## Johnyj7657

FrankM0421 said:


> The ones chosen to be lead at my DC were moved to icqa a month ago.



That can't be icqa is its own department.
Team leads are for a department.  Your still a outboundrer, warehouser etc...
You have to do 6 months in a department

They must of brrn icqa backups.

The icqa people at my dc are some of the most miserably toxic entitled people around and are hated by everyone. And rightfully so, they go after people they don't like to get them CA's and protect others who they like.

  They all hate each other and can't even get new teammates to apply for the people who left it do to the toxic environment. I can't see them being leaders as they are universally despised.


----------



## FrankM0421

Johnyj7657 said:


> That can't be icqa is its own department.
> Team leads are for a department.  Your still a outboundrer, warehouser etc...
> You have to do 6 months in a department
> 
> They must of gotten icqa backups.
> 
> The icqa people at my dc are some of the most miserably toxic entitled people around and are hated by everyone.   They all hate each other and can't even get new teammates to apply for the people who left it do to the toxic environment.



I thought the same thing about having to be in a dept for 6 months since they plastered the qualifications all over the break rooms.  They are telling us some BS that it's considered moving up and more of a managerial role so it doesn't matter.  I had asked about being an ICQA backup a few months ago and was stone walled. We have one guy who wanted to become a trainer but they said no due to a CA now the trainer quit and this other guy is told his CA isn't a problem their was just some miscommunication in the past.  They just make shit up as they go.  Rules and qualifications are just to keep the ones they don't like from advancing.

The ICQA at my DC are also all miserable people and positions nobody wants to stay in.  They are currently mainly the older females 40-50ish of age that worked in breakpack doing amnesty\rework who would like to complain and tell everyone not to put anything in the amnesty bin since they worked them and to just put that location on hold for ICQA.  Now they're complaining to much shit is getting put on hold instead of being put in amnesty because they're now ICQA but I've also hear ICQA might also go back to working the amnesty bins and ISI's while having a role in label control.


----------



## Johnyj7657

We have a guy who's been in the building a month who is now a trainer because he managed a fast food place the departments om frequented.
The blind leading the blind.

We have our 2 resident ass lickers being groomed for the lead position even though they suck at life and people who would be better suited but don't suck om ass being told they shouldn't bother.

But hey how much worse can things get.
Been on double ot a full year and every new hire lasts up to the point where they have to work and then half walk out and the rest dance in the bathroom playing on their phone thing until they get fired


----------



## FrankM0421

Sounds like we work at the same DC or all of targets DC's have the same problems.  I've been saying for months it's the blind leading the blind. I was a trainer within 6 months training people on functions I've never done.  Certifying people on equipment I've only barely just driven let alone done any work on.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Any dc announce who received the new positions?  Just wondering if my dc is the only one slacking.


----------



## ItChecksOut

Dcnewb4now said:


> Any dc announce who received the new positions?  Just wondering if my dc is the only one slacking.


Positions take forever to get filled now, so many people are out on LOA and if any of them put in for the job they can't close the position before they come back off loa for the interview. They are about to announce the new lead jobs at my dc now, currently doing the turndowns.


----------



## InboundDCguy

ItChecksOut said:


> Positions take forever to get filled now, so many people are out on LOA and if any of them put in for the job they can't close the position before they come back off loa for the interview. They are about to announce the new lead jobs at my dc now, currently doing the turndowns.


Weird, usually they start with those who got it just in case some of them had a change of heart. That way they still have a pool of people they can choose from to fill that spot. If they start with the “no’s” then they’d have to start the process over from the start.
I guess there are people who don’t belong in the pool anyway though.
Nothing at my DC afaik.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

ItChecksOut said:


> Positions take forever to get filled now, so many people are out on LOA and if any of them put in for the job they can't close the position before they come back off loa for the interview. They are about to announce the new lead jobs at my dc now, currently doing the turndowns.


I thought people on loa were excluded?  We have a lady that just went out due to surgery and she didn’t get an interview even though she is well deserved of the position. I also know a guy that was passed over for a position because he was on paternaty leave. The om that did the interview said he was a lock for it otherwise.


----------



## ItChecksOut

InboundDCguy said:


> Weird, usually they start with those who got it just in case some of them had a change of heart. That way they still have a pool of people they can choose from to fill that spot. If they start with the “no’s” then they’d have to start the process over from the start.
> I guess there are people who don’t belong in the pool anyway though.
> Nothing at my DC afaik.


I know certain jobs like merit and leads they give the offer to the person getting the job first. When I was offered icqa they asked me to keep it quiet until they had completed the turn downs. That way those team members could hear about it from the om's and not over a lunch conversation.


----------



## ItChecksOut

Dcnewb4now said:


> I thought people on loa were excluded?  We have a lady that just went out due to surgery and she didn’t get an interview even though she is well deserved of the position. I also know a guy that was passed over for a position because he was on paternaty leave. The om that did the interview said he was a lock for it otherwise.


Unless there has been a change or it's a dc by dc decision, I know that's been a big complaint from the oms at my dc, waiting on all of the loa's to be interviewed.  Perhaps it's been recently modified? I'm really not sure.


----------



## Hal

Our building did phone interviews on the LOAs.

The people who got the position should know or will in another week or two. Then after everyone who's offered a position accepts or declines they start going down the list of next place lists.

So if a B1 team member is offered an A2 lead and turns it down they have to go to the next in line. And this could take time as people accept or turn down offers

Once every spot is filled then they'll announce it.


----------



## DCBeast

Anybody on here an inbound lead? I got Inbound lead and waiting for them to fill all positions. Wondering what a normal day as Inbound LWW is?


----------



## InboundDCguy

DCBeast said:


> Anybody on here an inbound lead? I got Inbound lead and waiting for them to fill all positions. Wondering what a normal day as Inbound LWW is?


I think it’s only rolled out at the pilot DC, the rest of the DCs all start at the same time.


----------



## DCBeast

Gotcha I knew most DC's were rolling it out at the same time but wasn't sure


----------



## ItChecksOut

I'm not a lead but they way they are structured at my dc is one at art, one on the manual dock and one on puts. Not sure what else they are responsible for past ensuring their respective area of responsibility is running smoothly and helping team members with the technical info that some om's lack.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

ItChecksOut said:


> I'm not a lead but they way they are structured at my dc is one at art, one on the manual dock and one on puts. Not sure what else they are responsible for past ensuring their respective area of responsibility is running smoothly and helping team members with the technical info that some om's lack.


I think a lot of their job will include doing standard work audits, going over gemba, and getting on tm’s about break times/scan gaps.


----------



## targetdude1

Dcnewb4now said:


> I think a lot of their job will include doing standard work audits, going over gemba, and getting on tm’s about break times/scan gaps.




yuck, doesn't seem worth 2 dollars an hour.

however in my dept i imagine the same people that do nothing will now continue to do nothing as lww, so it shouldn't be too bad for them, they're already used to it.

here they dont want to give the good employees ca anyway since there are so few of them, and a general inability to staff up as high as they'd like anyway. they're not going to run off joe bob who actually runs 120% in CA over going to break 5 mins early, so I imagine it's going to be pretty toothless. alternatively most of the employees are pretty terrible, but they literally cannot fire everybody or even 10% of those who need to be, as we'd be even more understaffed.

Currently basically employees have all the power.


----------

